# Swarm traps



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Do a search for Coates Nucs. His design has the lip built in instead of cut in. Very simple.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I suggest using your standard brood chamber as a swarm trap.

You will not have to store extra equipment used only for one purpose.
You will spend as much time making a swarm trap as a brood chamber. 
Pallet lumber will not last as long as quality lumber. 
Your catches will not need to be transferred. 
Large swarms will pass by or abandon a small swarm trap. 
The only advantages of a five frame swarm trap are portability and use as a nuc box.

I have expanded my swarm traps over the years from five frame up to eight and ten frame. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWcI...sLorf8olIvQeog


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Were all of those boxes swarm traps, or is that you apiary?


----------



## DrewInToledo (Nov 12, 2014)

odfrank said:


> I suggest using your standard brood chamber as a swarm trap.


Interesting Frank. Are you referring to a normal 10 frame deep with a hole drilled in the side? If so, how many frames do you fill it with?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

These are for swarm trapping only, to be placed it areas where thief/vandalism could likely be an issue. They will be considered expendable but just longer lasting than cardboard nuc boxes.

I am not going to be put good hive boxes out in those areas, especially since I need all the good stuff for the apiary growth. But I have access to 2 areas that are having a fair number of swarms appear and establish from February to August. I figure if the decide to live in one of the traps instead of a trailer, RV, or other location where they are not wanted, I get free bees and a few less swarms are going to get sprayed. Win-Win for all. 

bbb - I forgot about the coates design, thanks, have not looked at it in a while. That is just the ticket.

odFrank - Looking at making them a standard 5 frame nuc size. This area is getting alot of small swarms that fit nicely into a 5 frame nuc. I might place a couple of these stacked in pairs to increase the area for larger swarms. Not sure where these are coming from, either the tallow or hackberry trees around the site. But all year long they are showing up and getting sprayed. 

Do these have much issue with comb build up on the side?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They are all swarm traps. I caught 30+ this year and more other years. 

I made them with holes and entrance disks and also just slotted plywood so that they would not be modified. I like the entrance disk for easy closure when picking up at dusk. I use as many frames of black combs I have. My success this year might have been down because I melted a lot of old comb and filled the traps half with foundation.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Borrowing on Ollie's idea, I made light hinged covers with a fixed bottom board on mine so I could easily transport and place them. Once you catch a swarm, place the occupied frames into a regular hive, replace with old brood comb, and set it back in the very same place for another. Far superior design I think.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrewInToledo (Nov 12, 2014)

Please excuse me if i missed it, but how big is that entrance hole?


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

odfrank said:


> My success this year might have been down because I melted a lot of old comb and filled the traps half with foundation.


How many frames of old comb do you usually use (do you fill the trap entirely with old comb?), and how many frames do your traps hold?

Do you use a lure of some kind?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Toe - I placed out 2 nucs last spring and got two swarms, but the bees were at the site and getting chased around by water sprinklers to keep them from attaching to RV trailers. Each time the nuc had 2 old frames and 3 empty frames. One swarm was building comb two days later. They wanted that area. Maybe I got a freeBEE hot spot. 

There is a commercial operation that sets up 2 or 3 pre-almond build up apiaries within 3 miles. So these swarms a likely from those operations. Or I assume they are.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

toekneepea said:


> How many frames of old comb do you usually use (do you fill the trap entirely with old comb?), and how many frames do your traps hold?Do you use a lure of some kind?Thanks,Tony


I use as many black combs as I can and have.
I use five, eight and ten frame traps.
I use a few drops of lemon grass oil as my lure.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks!

Tony P.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And I never place a trap higher than I can reach with two feet on the ground, unless I have an assistant for placement and pickup. 
And I never place a trap that has to be hung or strapped in place. 
And I never give a trap to someone else to place. For successful trapping One has to take in to consideration the Ying and the Yang, the Fung Shey and locate the happy spot using all one's senses.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

... probably Feng Shui also ...


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Odfrank you're lucky that no one is walking away with your traps not placed higher!! I HAVE to place them where it takes a ladder to get to or they're gone as soon as the bees move in. One of the last swarms this year they left me my empty box minus the frames and bees. They also left the hive tool behind with their name but I never found out who they were. Anyway, just depends where your "trapping" as to how high they need to be placed!! Good luck,


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> ... probably Feng Shui also ...


:lpf:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Brandy said:


> Odfrank you're lucky that no one is walking away with your traps not placed higher!! I HAVE to place them where it takes a ladder to get to or they're gone as soon as the bees move in. One of the last swarms this year they left me my empty box minus the frames and bees. They also left the hive tool behind...,


Brandy,

Are there roving bands of beekeeping thieves that ravage Ft. Collins? I've never had a trap stolen. Most people don't know what it is and walk right by it.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know about "bands", but I know I have to be discreet where I place them and get them once they're filled right away or they're gone!! It's the public areas, I can't disclose since then those will be gone too!! 

Obviously the higher the prices go for packages, the more demand for swarms. And who wouldn't appreciate having allll the work done already. I just hope the bees are hotter than heck. It can't be very good fung shui to be stealing bees eh??

And good luck with yours not walking away...


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's a few more traps. The pink one holds the record, 17 swarms. It's an 8 frame deep. I got it from an old commercial guy who retired. I was going to paint over the pink but decided just to leave it alone after the swarms came.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Guess I have to buy some pink paint. 

I only place bait hives on private property, out of site of the general public. Same for my hives.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Guess I have to buy some pink paint.
> 
> I only place bait hives on private property, out of site of the general public. Same for my hives.


Really? You're not going to fess up to surrounding my SF bee yard with traps? I have good Intel that you're putting traps in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I notice a few things: 1) a cork-sized entrance hole works very well; 2) placing them at 10' to 15' above ground helps; 3) LOCKING THEM IN PLACE out of sight helps.

I use Swarm Catch for a lure. I went 15-for-15 one year, and most of them stayed in their new home. I've started adding tree bark to camoflage them, and creative branch arrangement keeps them hidden from those kind of people who just HAVE to throw rocks at beehives. The bees sure find them OK, though.

Charlie B - Aren't those all pink drones hanging around there in Golden Gate Park?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Kilo,

Drone congregation areas in SF are taken to a whole new level!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

4) keep the back end against the wall!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Borrowing on Ollie's idea, I made light hinged covers with a fixed bottom board on mine so I could easily transport and place them. Once you catch a swarm, place the occupied frames into a regular hive, replace with old brood comb, and set it back in the very same place for another. Far superior design I think.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 14553
> View attachment 14554


What is the size of the entrance hole?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I think I drill a 1 1/2 " hole if I can remember right.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

I hope are you are considering baiting your hives you'll consider Swarm Commander Premium Swarm Lure. It's the very best swarm lure on the market and it's really easy to use. You can read about it at http://www.swarmcommander.com. I just launched it last September. I actually worked in the fragrance and flavor industry for about 20 years and put my understanding of perfume compounding to work when it came to this product. It's actually synthesized Nasanov and is considered "nature identical". 

Hope you'll give it a shot. I actually have the 2oz bottles on sale this month.

All the best!


----------

